# help !! good sites to buy europe?



## salvo (Aug 28, 2014)

anyone knows any dealer alpha pharma? there is too much counterfeit, I would like a secure site


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome. Please read forum rules prior to posting.


----------



## brazey (Aug 28, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## raysd21 (Aug 28, 2014)

Do some research you lazy fuck.  Fucking internet generation.  LAF = Lazy As Fuck

Nice first post by the way.


----------



## 1HungLo (Aug 28, 2014)

raysd21 said:


> Do some research you lazy fuck.  Fucking internet generation.  LAF = Lazy As Fuck
> 
> Nice first post by the way.



Lmfao


----------



## casizemore (Aug 28, 2014)

Research is impossible on the net. Everyone has 2 sides to something


----------



## evolutionpep (Sep 2, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

